
Shockmarket: Quant trading startup circa 1999. - mathewgj
http://www.geocities.com/smkt01/buzz.html
======
zandorg
Geocities is due to be shut down. Thanks perhaps to me, Archive.org is
mirroring all the pages they can, but bizarrely, Geocities have anti-spidering
503 pages, so it's hard to access the pages.

------
mathewgj
i met one of the guys who came from de shaw to work there once. for one thing,
shockmarket's director of technology became vpe @ mint.com later on.

------
gaika
What happened to it? Tracking it on linked in seems that it closed its doors
in April 2001. Archive.org has web site still there in 2002.

"... What moves stocks ..." the average investor still wants to know. I've
launched WhoMovedMyStock.com a year ago here on hacker news, seems to be very
similar in concept.

------
nathanwdavis
I googled it and found almost nothing about what came of the startup. That is
really interesting considering some of the high-profile people involved like
David Shaw, Andreas Weigend, Richard Thaler

